# Kenneth Wells Traction Engine Drawings



## tmuir (Jul 29, 2009)

Kennth gives permission in his book to copy the drawings so I've just scanned the drawings only (no photos or text on how to help you build it) and it is now available in the downloads section.

If you build one be sure to post photos of it.

Tony


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 29, 2009)

Excellent, thank you.


----------



## tmuir (Jul 29, 2009)

No probs.


----------



## bearcar1 (Jul 29, 2009)

I thank you as well Tony :bow:, I've always wondered what these engines looked like. Although I have never actually seen one up close and personal and the fact that the books are commanding high $$$$, with the addition of the wheel and smokebox patterns and these drawings, perhaps I can fabricate one in my lifetime. :

BC1
Jim


----------



## RobWilson (Jul 29, 2009)

spot on Tony
Rob


----------



## darjeeling (Mar 20, 2013)

just purchased the parts off a wells te from ebay .the drawings will be usefull thanks


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 20, 2013)

Darjeeling:
did you get the plans you needed from the download  section.?

Please post an introduction in the welcome section .tell us about yourself your shop and your interest in model engines.

as a note most ofthe guys posting in this thread have not been active in a while just FYI. 
Tin


----------



## darjeeling (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks ,drawings are very good .all the info i require. not sure weather to re built it to the exact drawing .i will probably add adisplcemeny lubricator. maybe a boiler fill valve as used on my 16mm locomotives..and perhaps a lager spooked flywheel. 
steve


----------

